# Palit GeForce GTX 580 (3GB gDDR5) @ Rs. 28.5K !!!



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I called up Tirupati Enterprises and was just enquiring about ASUS enGTX570 DC II and MSi GTX 570 TWIN FROZR II cards then suddenly...

The guy told me abt this card ----> Palit GeForce GTX 580 (3GB) gDDR5 GPU *priced @ RS. 28.5K*

I was like wtf.. are u sure its a 3GB card and he said yes, I have this part number with me so u can google this ---> "NE5X580010FB-1100 F" so got this result from newegg -----> Palit GTX 580


SO, jus asking u guys, is it worth taking this card? 

will it be an overkill for my i7-920 processor..???? or will it be future proof say, if i plan to buy a 30" LCD monitor and upgrade to i7-980X ... ??? or even the 2nd generation of i7 processors..??

Plz gimme an honest reply...

also...


THe price for Palit GTX 580 Sonic Platinum Edition (1.5GB) told to me (by him) was Rs. 26.5K....

so wich to go for..??? (jus taking ur comments and suggestions)


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2011)

if you go for multi-monitor setups in future, Palit's 3GB variant of 580 will be handy....
for single-monitor, however big may it be, 1.5GB is enuff IMO.


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2011)

Its not an overkill for a 920 as well as single monitor setup. Games like Crysis Warhead was GPU killer & Metro 2033 is the new breed into those catagories.

Go ahead & buy the 3GB Model, its worth & much futureproof too.

But check for enough space in your cabby before buying this card.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2011)

Crysis n Crysis 2 are GPU hungry but not Warhead...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

Palit GPU have overheating problems. so, try other alternates. keep Palit for the last.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2011)

Sam said:


> Palit GPU have overheating problems. so, try other alternates. keep Palit for the last.



if he goes for the 3GB variant then Palit is only one i think...
else he should opt for *MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC @28.5k* (including taxes)


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Crysis n Crysis 2 are GPU hungry but not Warhead...



No. You are wrong mate. Crysis 2 is far more optimised than crysis warhead. In terms of gpu optimisation, *Crysis 2 > crysis warhead > crysis*.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2011)

vickybat said:


> No. You are wrong mate. Crysis 2 is far more optimised than crysis warhead. In terms of gpu optimisation, *Crysis 2 > crysis warhead > crysis*.



ye i second that....


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

Sam said:


> Palit GPU have overheating problems. so, try other alternates. keep Palit for the last.



Wrong buddy. No such issues with premium cards having custom coolers. Palit custom 580's and 570's were extremely hit afaik with no heating issues and were good overclockers too.

*@ ashu*

Go for the 3gb version if you are planning to game at ultra high resolution i.e equal or greater than 2560x1600 resolution. 

Believe me, the extra 1.5gb vram will come in handy. Actually gtx 580 deserved more than 1.5gb vram as its gpu core is the fastest and was held back in rendering at high resolutions for insufficient frame buffer.

Perfect for a nvidia surround setup.


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2011)

Sam said:


> Palit GPU have overheating problems. so, try other alternates. keep Palit for the last.



@Sam: I have read some thread, where specially 8800GT were having lots of heating issues.

Infact i myself used 3 different variants of Palit Card till date.

1. 9800GT which is almost 3 years, no problems till date

2. Myself using a Palit GTX 570, purchased recently, no issues with custom cooler.

3. Given a GTX 580 to my bro again from Palit, no issues till date.


I think only few of the initial models have issues not the whole GPU line up.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Wrong buddy. No such issues with premium cards having custom coolers. Palit custom 580's and 570's were extremely hit afaik with no heating issues and were good overclockers too.



that was told for GTX460 also i think. & i can't quite remember who but 2-3 members had serious problem with Palit cards (sporting a custom cooler) which reviewers praised for their OC capabilities. so won't recommend a Palit card straightway. it is seriously advised to research. visit some more forum & check if anyone with a Plait card have any overheating problem.



d3p5kor said:


> @Sam: I have read some thread, where specially 8800GT were having lots of heating issues.
> 
> Infact i myself used 3 different variants of Palit Card till date.
> 
> ...



looks like Palit fixed the problem or maybe fixed their cooler. the problem was with GTX460 AFAIK. Palit GTX260 was the best but GTX460 Platinum or something was plagued with overheating problem.



mailme.manju said:


> So u had 9800gt before even nvidia released it....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 1, 2011)

first of all thanx to all u guys here for ur valuable replies guys..  really appreciate it... 

Yup, i agree that the gtx460 / 480 (watever it was) was a heating oven pad..  after that things hv changed, so After reading ur positive comments i think i will giv this 3GB gpu a shot and buy it.....

SInce it will NOT be an overkill so that satisfies all my anxiety.. 

and yes, after getting this card, i will SURELY upgrade my 22" LCD to sumthing like a 28-30" LCD... 

thanx all, also checked the card's dimensions on newegg.com, its 10.5" in length so tat wud fit perfectly in my CM690 case alsong with my Tagan 1100W PSU.. 

Will buy this card either this saturday (2nd april) or on Monday (4th april) from Tirupati Enterprises... 
----------------
WIll keep every1 posted abt the progress 
---------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## asingh (Apr 1, 2011)

^^
That is one powerful accelerator. It will rip on 1080pi.

Enjoy it.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 1, 2011)

will the 3GB help in nvidia 3d vision?n what warranty does palit offer on this card?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 1, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> That is one powerful accelerator. It will rip on 1080pi.
> 
> Enjoy it.



hell yeah... i swear.... 



coolgame said:


> will the 3GB help in nvidia 3d vision?n what warranty does palit offer on this card?


Yes it supports 3D Vision, read this..  ---> 





> The Palit GeForce GTX 580 3GB GPU has its own lighting two fans. It is a dual-DVI, HDMI and DisplayPort outputs.
> 
> Palit GeForce GTX 580 3GB graphics card features 512 CUDA cores , 783 MHz GPU and 1566 MHz shader clock, 384-bit memory interface and the frequency of 4020 MHz memory clock. New high-definition ready Palit GeForce GTX 580 is the support for OpenGL 4.1, DirectX 11, CUDA, SLI, PhysX, and 3D-Vision (surround).



Its 3 years warranty as told to me by tirupati Enterprises' person (I have  good relation with him and know him personally)  will double check again.. 

He said, the card is @ MRP of Rs. 29K but he will gimme @ Rs. 28.5K.. 
--------------------

*to ALL:* so all of u guys here, wat u say..?? SHud i place my order for this beast gtx 580 (3gb) card..?? i will get it by tomo (sat, 2nd april) plz voice ur views.. i want a final confirmation and any do's and don't or anything that i shud keep in mind plz let me know ppl... 
=====================

CHeers n e-peace.....


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 1, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> *to ALL:* so all of u guys here, wat u say..?? SHud i place my order for this beast gtx 580 (3gb) card..?? i will get it by tomo (sat, 2nd april) plz voice ur views.. i want a final confirmation and any do's and don't or anything that i shud keep in mind plz let me know ppl...



go for it. we're right behind you.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 1, 2011)

^^

Thanx Gaurav...  will hit the store and order this slab of pure electronic beauty...


----------



## msaiashwin (Apr 1, 2011)

Guys I have a ASUS GTX 580 directCU II. Though its a 3 slot cooler and occupies more space, it runs very cool and very very silent. 

@ashu888ashu888: ASUS has fully re-designed the power circuitry of the card. Trust me Its VERY SILENT. Of course I cannot force you, the final decision is yours.  
Even with crysis 2 at hardcore settings at 1080p the temps never crossed 71 degrees c. I feel ASUS is better in quality as compared to palit. Again the msi twin frozr II is very good. 
 Its for the you to decide now. I feel 3GB is not required for a card unless he is very much interested in multi monitor setup. 

Just a suggestion- Before buying please consider the warranty and support and all. Being in India, I donno how is palit's rma support here. but asus is handled by rashi with whom I hav very good experience.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 1, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> *to ALL:* so all of u guys here, wat u say..?? SHud i place my order for this beast gtx 580 (3gb) card..?? i will get it by tomo (sat, 2nd april) plz voice ur views.. i want a final confirmation and any do's and don't or anything that i shud keep in mind plz let me know ppl...
> =====================
> 
> CHeers n e-peace.....



580 3gb at 28.5k. what are you waiting for? you should have got it there and then when that guy told you.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 1, 2011)

arre, i mean will the 3 GB frame buffer make a DIFFERENCE while gaming in 3d vision mode?


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 1, 2011)

@OP: The higher the memory of a gfx card, the more amount of graphic elements it can store.
Let me point out one thing that people have not told you so far.
When you go in for a multi monitor setup, you will need 2 or more gfx cards to connect the monitors.
Let me assume that you have 2 gfx cards that have 1.5GB memory. When this is working in a SLI setup, the effective memory is just 1.5GB[not 3GB, which you would have assumed].
So higher memory is very much preferred as per the example above. 

*Point 2*: Some member has mentioned that Asus has better cooling. Which I have no idea if it is exactly true, as your room temperature is also a significant factor that will influence temperatures.
Also note that Asus card takes up 3 slots. So make sure you have a motherboard that will be able to accomodate that beefy card. If not, then Palit 3/1.5GB version is the best bet for you, as it takes only 2 slots.


----------



## msaiashwin (Apr 1, 2011)

@lordirecto: dude i am running the asus gtx 580 DCII at a ambient of 30 degrees. Trust me its cool and silent. Also quality wise asus is anyday better than palit. Anyone having any idea about palit's RMA in india? If not its better to go wit a trust worthy brand.


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 1, 2011)

@msaiashwin: Dude, we do have members of TDF who are using Palit based gfx cards. The Asus DCII that you are talking about maybe a good card. But you need to consider what OP has got. Not to mention future upgradability and all.
As for RMA, the distributor is the one who will RMA any component. OP can enquire the distributor about RMA before he purchases.
As for quality, I do not think gfx card manufacturers will compromise on it when making such high end cards.

NOTE: OP can also send a mail to Palit directly that he is interested in buying the specific card he wants, and get all the info that he needs from them too.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 1, 2011)

Gtx 580 will be very helpful in a surround setup i.e multimonitor (5760x1080). Added vram really comes into play here.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 2, 2011)

Wooa, thanx for ur replies dudes', letme reply to each one of them to the best of my knowledge.. 

Also, i was able to find this video of the GTX 580 (3gb) Gpu that i am planning to buy ---> Gtx 580 

All fingers crossed that i get this very SAME hardware... 
=================================================



msaiashwin said:


> Guys I have a ASUS GTX 580 directCU II. Though its a 3 slot cooler and occupies more space, it runs very cool and very very silent.
> 
> @ashu888ashu888: ASUS has fully re-designed the power circuitry of the card. Trust me Its VERY SILENT. Of course I cannot force you, the final decision is yours.
> Even with crysis 2 at hardcore settings at 1080p the temps never crossed 71 degrees c. I feel ASUS is better in quality as compared to palit. Again the msi twin frozr II is very good.
> ...


Hey thanx for the tip and ur opinion buddy, 

Actually I am getting the price quoted for:

1.)  ASUS enGTX 570 DC II as Rs. 24K
and
2.)  ASUS enGTX 580 DC II as Rs. 31K

these are extremely high for me (and for all of the guys here who r planning for a new gpu, u all will agree)  

i was Jus NOT able to locate this ASUS DC II model in Mumbai either from primeabgb.com or theitwares.com  so was really disappointed, and even if i was able to find it, the price was damn high yaar.. (no doubt this DC II model is gr8, hv read the reviews and i hv NO doubt abt its performance) and then after enquiring abt cards from TIRUPATI Enterprises, Vasai East, Mumbai office (the same guy and company from whom i bought 100% of the things mentioned in my siggy in 2009, feb-march time), he told me abt this 3GB gtx580 card @ Rs. 28.5K and i was like wtf, is it true tat u are talking abt 3GB.. ??? mg: 

So, i thought tat jus by spending a few more thousand rupees wen i am getting 3GB gpu and also a big room for future addiiton w'out the hassle to worry abt gpus for the nest few years as this being a 3GB card..then y not to go for it (also, wen im NOT able to find the DC II model properly in Mumbai) 


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 580 3gb at 28.5k. what are you waiting for? you should have got it there and then when that guy told you.


Hahahaha... i agree with u Jas... will call the Guy tomo and get  final details b4 i place my order.. : )


coolgame said:


> arre, i mean will the 3 GB frame buffer make a DIFFERENCE while gaming in 3d vision mode?


Ofcourse it does a gr8 deal of difference buddy..  

but (for this very moment) i am NOT concentrating on 3d gaming, maybe in future..as then (say after 7-8months) I will NOT hv to again search the market for a new or so called compatible or a "BEASTY" Gpu coz i (as of now) wud hv already purchased this 3GB Beast.. 


lordirecto said:


> @OP: The higher the memory of a gfx card, the more amount of graphic elements it can store.
> Let me point out one thing that people have not told you so far.
> When you go in for a multi monitor setup, you will need 2 or more gfx cards to connect the monitors.
> Let me assume that you have 2 gfx cards that have 1.5GB memory. When this is working in a SLI setup, the effective memory is just 1.5GB[not 3GB, which you would have assumed].
> So higher memory is very much preferred as per the example above.



Absolutely TO THE POINT and exaclty explained DUde, many ppl  jus add up the SLi numbers (Due to he precence of 2-3 gpus) but in fact its NOT 


> *Point 2*: Some member has mentioned that Asus has better cooling. Which I have no idea if it is exactly true, as your room temperature is also a significant factor that will influence temperatures.
> Also note that Asus card takes up 3 slots. So make sure you have a motherboard that will be able to accomodate that beefy card. If not, then Palit 3/1.5GB version is the best bet for you, as it takes only 2 slots.


Yup thanx for the simple explaination buddy, appreciate it. 

I was jus NOT able to find the DC II model in Mumbai (i mean didnt find it in the reliable stores like Primeabgb.com or theitwares.com)... also (as i said in my 1st qouted msg reply that jus by spending a few more thousand rupees wen i am getting 3GB gpu and also a big room for future addiiton w'out the hassle to worry abt gpus for the nest few years as this being a 3GB card..then y not to go for it 


msaiashwin said:


> @lordirecto: dude i am running the asus gtx 580 DCII at a ambient of 30 degrees. Trust me its cool and silent. Also quality wise asus is anyday better than palit. Anyone having any idea about palit's RMA in india? If not its better to go wit a trust worthy brand.


Well this guy @ Tirupati Enterprise's Office here in Vasai East, Mumbai replaced my blown off eVGA X58 mobo (costing 22K), Tagan 1100W PSU (Costing me 17K) and my eVGA GTX 280 SSC (costing me 22K) all at once w'out any questions asked and I mean "replaced - with - brand - new" hardware all with bill and warranty within a duration of 12-14 days.. 

so I hv a trust in him (Everyone here has his own favourites)  , he is soft spoken (not like other rude sales persons) and he is the one who gives the product for reviews as well (like once he said he has given the GTX280 gpu then to Chip magazine and stuff like that).. 


lordirecto said:


> @msaiashwin: Dude, we do have members of TDF who are using Palit based gfx cards. The Asus DCII that you are talking about maybe a good card. But you need to consider what OP has got. Not to mention future upgradability and all.
> As for RMA, the distributor is the one who will RMA any component. OP can enquire the distributor about RMA before he purchases.
> As for quality, I do not think gfx card manufacturers will compromise on it when making such high end cards.
> 
> NOTE: OP can also send a mail to Palit directly that he is interested in buying the specific card he wants, and get all the info that he needs from them too.


rightly said,   yup, as of now My requirements is to hv a good card at a really awesome price , the gtx580 3GB Gpu @ Rs. 28.5K

also, abt the RMA i already  wrote it above to my friend "msaiashwin" reply  


vickybat said:


> Gtx 580 will be very helpful in a surround setup i.e multimonitor (5760x1080). Added vram really comes into play here.



Yup thanx Vicky..


----------



## msaiashwin (Apr 2, 2011)

@ashu888ashu888: if dat is the case and u have very good experience with tirupati enterprises then u can very well go ahead with the palit card.. of course as u are saying the palit 3gb at 28.5 makes more value for money..
I got my asus DCII gtx 580 at 29.3k with taxes(4%VAT). 

Anyway all the best. Please post in ur benchmarks.. 

also as ur in mumbai wat are ur idle cpu temps like and wat is the cooler that ur using?

Also post in ur gfx card temp sonce u get it..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 3, 2011)

^^

Thanx Ashwin..  well yes i wanna know from where did u purchase ur DC II from ?  was it an online purchase or u went to the shop personally ?

Right now in Mumbai, theres humid climate so will post my temps once i get this gpu.. 

btw me using a stock cooler..  i know i know its a crime, but planning to buy Corsair H70 cooler for my LGA 1366.... (but tats sum time later say next month) u guys hv any recommendation..?? I hv these in mind..

1.) Thermal Right Ultra Extreme (T.R.U.E) 120 (revision C) in a pull-push setup

2.) corsair h70

right now wanna do this gpu purchasing first... by 4th or 5th april and post the pics here.. 

==============================================
==============================================

Guys guys guys.... theres a small update from my side.. 

One of the Forum member and myself are planning to buy this Palit GTX 580 (3gb) Gpu card priced @ Rs. 28.5K so after talking to the Company (Tirupati Enterprises, Mumbai) the company guy is ready to giv both of us a lil' more discount  on the gtx 580 (3Gb) gpu...

*so the price can be much lower than the unofficial Rs. 28.5K* wohoo !!

Both of us forum member had a talk to that Tirupati Guy and we called each other up as well...

So, jus wanted to ask that are there any other guys here that wanna order this Gpu..?? plz giv me ur confirmation, else its ok.. 
--------------------------------

*At this very moment, ppl CERTAIN to buy Palit GTX 580 (3gb) Gpu) ---> 2 members*

====================

Cheers n e-peace.....

====================================================
====================================================
Update: *getting the Palit GeForce GTX 580 (3Gb) gDDR 5 gpu @ Rs. 29K (incl of all taxes and VAT)*  will get it on monday (4th april)  awesome man !! 
====================================================
====================================================


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 3, 2011)

Avoid palit. And to be honest Tirupathi are pretty much bad when it comes to service. Unofficial sources say tirupathi can be kicked out by a tier 1 manufacturer for certain nuisances they created in the past.


----------



## msaiashwin (Apr 3, 2011)

@ashu888ashu888: I am from Visakhapatnam in Andhra Pradesh. I got my card from a shop here, who got the ASUS GTX 580 DirectCU II from Rashi Peripherals. I got the card for 29.4k inclusive of taxes(4%VAT). 

My system: I got a i7 2600K with a ASUS Maximus IV Extreme( Rev 3.0 B3 Stepping Board). For the CPU Cooler I am using a Cooler Master Hyper N620 Cooler. I purchased this as sandy bridge runs very cool & I really like the LED fans of it. Even at full load and ambient of 30 degrees C(quite hot and humid here) running prime95, temps never crossed 65. Of course running at stock 3.4 Ghz. For the case I am using a Cooler Master HAF-X & RAM Corsair Vengeance 8GB(2X4GB). 

As yours is a Nehalem(Bloomfield) which runs quiet hot, I suggest u take a Corsair H70.
Whats your cabinet(case)?


----------



## rchi84 (Apr 3, 2011)

3 GB cards.. Wow!! 

Good purchase. It won't increase your framerates, but it will remove the jerks and microstutter that we often see in games. You can ramp up the AA & AF to insane levels my friend 

Sadly though, the only game that eats that much of VRAM is GTA4. I don't think games in the next 2 years will cross the 2GB limit. the majority of gamers are still on 512/1024 MB cards, so that's where the focus on development will be.

But, this card means that you can install those natural lights/ extreme quality mods on most games and not worry about slowing down   that's where the real fun will be. Skyrim is also coming out this year and there should be awesome graphics mods for it as well.

Overkill for even 1600 gaming, but who cares, right  Make sure to install additional cabby fans and monitor the GPU temps bro. don't want a 28K card to be damaged now, do we? lol

Send pics.


----------



## msaiashwin (Apr 3, 2011)

@ashu888ashu888lease reply to my above post...also will you be using your gtx 280 as a dedicated physx card?


----------



## Storm_Alias (Apr 3, 2011)

I am joining with Ashu to get this Palit GTX 580 3GB card together...

The only thing thats bothering me right now is, there is virtually zero reviews/performance news of this Card on the internet 

Initially I was trying to score a MSI GTX 580 - Lightning or atleast N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC.

But all my attempts to get in touch with various Online Sites or MSI Dealers locally and outside is just in vain.

Investing 30k in this Palit card is making me abit nervous, what do you guys think ?


Thanks all.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 3, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Avoid palit. And to be honest Tirupathi are pretty much bad when it comes to service. Unofficial sources say tirupathi can be kicked out by a tier 1 manufacturer for certain nuisances they created in the past.



Well, any specific reasons to avoid Palit.. 

Come on' i need sum concrete info b4 u scare the hell outta me wen im so close to buying this card (Still haven't bought it and paid)... 

Also, I hv had gr8 relation with a company guy (from Tirupati Enterprises), i dunno abt their head office (how they fare in the Calcutta HO) but here, in Mumbai office, its absolutely gr8, 100% replacement i got for these components replaced with NO Questions asked ( wen i bought the components in Feb, 2009 and gave it for a replacement) 

1.) eVGA x58 3x SLi mobo (replaced with new) MSi X58 Pro-e mobo

2.) Tagan BZ1100 (1100W) PSU  (replaced with new) Tagan BZ1100 (1100W) PSU

3.) eVGA gtx280 SSC (super Super Clocked) Edition 1GB (replaced with new) eVGA gtx280 SSC (super Super Clocked) Edition 1GB 

So, i dunno, maybe i was the lucky one here who has had a pleasant and utter professional relation with this guy @ Tirupati Enterprises (Mumbai) 

Wen my Tagan BZ1100 (1100W) PSU was NOT giving any power on the 6Pin PSU connector and i told him this, the guy jus Didnt send it for a repair job, instead told his subordinate that attach a Letter saying "Not working" as the subject matter so thatI get a full replacement..  

THe same thing with my Mobo and GPU (gtx280 SSC) and got all components withing 14days.. (after getting a proper call from their Calcutta Office saying that they are sending a full replacement after a proper confirmed letter was approved from Mumbai office) 



msaiashwin said:


> @ashu888ashu888: I am from Visakhapatnam in Andhra Pradesh. I got my card from a shop here, who got the ASUS GTX 580 DirectCU II from Rashi Peripherals. I got the card for 29.4k inclusive of taxes(4%VAT).
> 
> My system: I got a i7 2600K with a ASUS Maximus IV Extreme( Rev 3.0 B3 Stepping Board). For the CPU Cooler I am using a Cooler Master Hyper N620 Cooler. I purchased this as sandy bridge runs very cool & I really like the LED fans of it. Even at full load and ambient of 30 degrees C(quite hot and humid here) running prime95, temps never crossed 65. Of course running at stock 3.4 Ghz. For the case I am using a Cooler Master HAF-X & RAM Corsair Vengeance 8GB(2X4GB).
> 
> ...


Hey Congrats Ashwin on that DC II purchase man, really good u got one.. 

well, im thinking of using my (existing) gtx280 SSC (1gb) Gpu as a physx card, but not sure if tats a good idea or NOT, as i hv a Mid Tower cabinet (CM 690 with side glass panel) so worried abt ventilation.. 

Also, i dropped the Idea of a DC II ASUS card coz here i got a quote of 31K (excl. of taxes) so, NO chance of me goin bankrupt here..lol...

Yup, me planning for a Corsair H70 cooler for my lga 1366 (Core i7-920)..


rchi84 said:


> 3 GB cards.. Wow!!
> 
> Good purchase. It won't increase your framerates, but it will remove the jerks and microstutter that we often see in games. You can ramp up the AA & AF to insane levels my friend
> 
> ...



Hahaha, i laughed reading ur comment, yup will make sure i jus Don't fry this card, as i hv a  CM 690 (Side glass panel case) and already hv the following setup:

1.) 1 x 120mm Blue (stock) LED fans as intake from the front of the cabinet

2.) 2 x 120mm Multi LED fans from the top as intake too

3.) 1 x 140mm fan in the side glass panel as exhaust (for the existing gtx 280 gpu)

4.) 1 x 140mm fan at the back of the cabinet as exhaust.

Yup, i also agree that a 3GB gpu is jus too much for any game and i dont think any game will utilise more than 40-50% of the 3Gb RAM on this beast gpu..

but who cares...yup i do have plans for a multi monitor setup but thats far away (maybe 5-6months) as no plans yet..
=========================================================


*to all: guys, need ur help on these please...*

1.) im planning for a x58 (lga 1366) motherboard which has USB 3.0 and Sata 6Gbps, narrowed down to Gigabyte GA-X58-A-UD5 (rev 2.0) and Gigabyte-X58-A-UD7 (rev 2.0) *but UD7 is damn costly @ RS. 18.5K* (contacted primeabgb.com as well as a local dealer in Mumbai, can't affor this much 
Can u guys gimme a quote (rough estimation) for UD5 (rev 2.0) !! 

Any other recommendation wud also do, how abt Intel Mobos, are they good.>?? the Intel DX58SO and DX58SO2 

Intel DX58SO2 has USB 3.0 & Sata 6Gbps, but wats the cost for Intel boards??  and wat abt reliability (considering that i will be using this beasty 3gb gpu).. ?? 


2.) Shud i go for Corsair H70 or T.R.U.E. 120 Extreme ? (as i seriously need a better cooler than this Stock one)
-----------------------------------


Cheers n e-peace,,,,


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 3, 2011)

Storm_Alias said:


> I am joining with Ashu to get this Palit GTX 580 3GB card together...
> 
> The only thing thats bothering me right now is, there is virtually zero reviews/performance news of this Card on the internet
> 
> ...



check my thread information to buy N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC order it from golcha call them up.gr8 card, temps are low as 46 C (idle)& like 68 C (gaming)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/138571-gtx-580-gtx-560-ti-sli.html


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 4, 2011)

> Come on' i need sum concrete info b4 u scare the hell outta me


Multiple brands give a cherry picked samples to reviewers to make a good impression- Palit is pretty much one of them (almost everyone do it, out of which few are doing it always). They don't have much quality control and that pretty much shows . 4870 Sonic? Its the first 2 batches that were prettty much good. The rest? The PCIE started catching corrsion, weird death issues, unecessary temp increase (possibility is multiple- overated/underated caps/voltage regulators, improper finish-list goes on). I always speak from experience and that's someone one just can't weigh it out.

Why am I saying this? Certain defects might lead into burnouts even if everything is proper. Even if you explain this to certain people in simple language- they're not going to listen.

You rely on this guy on tirupathi- that's your call. Tirupathi has lost series of sole distribution rights due to certain issues that they have created on their own. You have to be careful when it comes to distributors and dealers rather than the brand (unless its a tier 2 like palit). There have been distributors who gave up giving RMA support all of a sudden, whereas there are those who have 2 or more competitors selling the same hardware (like a graphic card) so if there's something which gives them high profit margin or if there's an overstock- they'll just make an impression on you just to make a buck.

I scared you? Why would be scared if you are 100% sure about palit and tirupathi? We all have guys and contacts to "take care of things". Not that I am saying it doesn't work, but there are brands like Sapphire, MSI and now HIS. I am advising you to re-think your plans before jumping in just because its cheaper. 28.5k is not a small amount for a graphics card, is it not? All the more reason you shouldn't be scared of what I've said unless you're sure for certain.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 4, 2011)

get the asus sabertoothx58 for around 12k and the noctua nhd14 cooler.beats the h70 black and blue.best bet


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2011)

coolgame said:


> get the asus sabertoothx58 for around 12k and the noctua nhd14 cooler.beats the h70 black and blue.best bet



thanx alot, tats one gr8 mobo.. are there any ASUS dealers in Mumbai so tat i can get their numbers plz... 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## coolgame (Apr 4, 2011)

u can contact theitwares/primeabgb mumba.as for the dealer,rashi peripherals mumbai.dont have the no. google


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2011)

^^
Already got d price for asus X58 sabertooth (usb 3.0 & sata 6Gbps) @Rs. 10,750/- frm theitwares.com

&

Msi N580GTX TWIN FROZR II/OC (832Mhz) 1.5Gb gpu @ 28.7k incl. Taxes  tis card @10.5" long wil JUST BARELY fit into my cm690 case, phew......


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 4, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> Already got d price for asus X58 sabertooth (usb 3.0 & sata 6Gbps) @Rs. 10,750/- frm theitwares.com
> 
> &
> ...



y u want new board when u have evga 3 way sli board(usb 3.0 is not so gr8 that u need the upgrade)

btw do u know which card u r getting?
N580GTX Lightning-------is 832Mhz(not available i think)
N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC-is 800Mhz(i have this 1 bought it for 28.5k)
N580GTX-M2D15D5/OC----is 823Mhz


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ yes arko,msi lightning is gonna b available wit amarbir,owner lynx-india.com guy in 10-12days@30.5k +300shipping via bluedart, not gonna buy tis as its 12"long n wil not fit into my cm690,

So,planning2buy twin frozr ii,oc model@800mhz @28.7k incl. Taxes n bluedart shipping as tis card is 10.5" n wil just fit into my case,phew....  

Also,evga mobo ws old one wich got replacd with msi x58pro e wich also givin problems  sorry,didnt update siggy so lookin2buy asus x58 sabertooth mobo as tis is d cheapest mobo@10.7k


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 5, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ yes arko,msi lightning is gonna b available wit amarbir,owner lynx-india.com guy in 10-12days@30.5k +300shipping via bluedart, not gonna buy tis as its 12"long n wil not fit into my cm690,
> 
> So,planning2buy twin frozr ii,oc model@800mhz @28.7k incl. Taxes n bluedart shipping as tis card is 10.5" n wil just fit into my case,phew....
> 
> Also,evga mobo ws old one wich got replacd with msi x58pro e wich also givin problems  sorry,didnt update siggy so lookin2buy asus x58 sabertooth mobo as tis is d cheapest mobo@10.7k



right decision.lightning is for overclocking 24x7 which no one does as it reduces life span of cards.twin frozr temps are amazing .46c in idle and 69c max in gaming(played assassin's creed brotherhood,will test on crysis 2 in few days)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 5, 2011)

there has been some complaints abt this card when i asked for GTX 560 , then chennai dealer said that GTX 580 3GB from palit 2 cards has came for RMA , so better check with the dealer also i would recommend to get GTX 590 , getting GTX 580 ?? save ur money get the fastest card !


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 5, 2011)

^^
Thanx for the update arko  wen u say max temp while gaming is 69deg c,so in wt settings of aa?



damngoodman999 said:


> there has been some complaints abt this card when i asked for GTX 560 , then chennai dealer said that GTX 580 3GB from palit 2 cards has came for RMA , so better check with the dealer also i would recommend to get GTX 590 , getting GTX 580 ?? save ur money get the fastest card !



Thnx  bt ther wil alwys b a new card evrytime,so cant afford to increase my budget every 1-1.5k as thersa limit n budget for evryone buddy,

Yes,im staying away frm palit,planning for msi twin frozr ii  lets see


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 5, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> Thanx for the update arko  wen u say max temp while gaming is 69deg c,so in wt settings of aa?
> 
> 
> ...



G8 twin frozr has better cooling pipes also lets u run under 75 load !


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 5, 2011)

yup..  Agreed and im impressed, hv planned to get this card in 2-3days time..


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 5, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> yup..  Agreed and im impressed, hv planned to get this card in 2-3days time..




Gr8 dude !!!
Plz also post unboxing pics and set up pics ...


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 5, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> Thanx for the update arko  wen u say max temp while gaming is 69deg c,so in wt settings of aa?
> 
> 
> ...


max temp after playing full day(kept it on for various timed missions etc:- assassins creed brotherhood max setting,full aa i think its 8) is 81c in real temp.for 1 -2 hr gaming max is 70-75c.my room is pretty hot so...temps r quite nice.

btw dont even think of gtx 590 it is a faliure as many models are burnt when overclocked and cant compete with the ati variant.590 =2x gtx 570 not 2 x gtx 580.so again no advantage.better but 1 gtx 580 if required buy 1 later when prices r lower ie like 15k


----------



## coolgame (Apr 5, 2011)

gtx 590 has 2 downclocked(worst of the lot)gtx 580 chips.that is y they r so bad ocers.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanx4 d update arko


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 8, 2011)

=================

Finally ordered MSi n580GTX TWIN FROZR II/OC (800 Mhz) Gpu @ Rs. 28.5K incl. all taxes and shipping as well... will be reacing me this beast in 1-2days, prolly by Sunday... 

wohooooooo !!  
=======================

*Btw, a bad news too, guys my core i7-920 (lga 1366) processor went kaput..  how can i ask for a replacement.>?? (its still under warranty, 1 year left) phew... plz help me... 
*
----------------------------- 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 8, 2011)

^^ u r in mumbai its easy ! reach intel customer care then go to service center then ask for replacement ! 

in mumbai u ll get soon !


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 8, 2011)

^^ u sure its tat easy?no need to send the ptocessor via courier to chennai (head intel office), ok,wil giv it a shot,wil google for customer care number


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 13, 2015)

Is there a chance of getting this card for second hand...


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2015)

Look at the date before necromancing


----------

